
Ask HN: Does anyone else consistently fail ReCaptchas? - nprateem
My vision is fine. I&#x27;m young. I know what a traffic light, shop front and bicycle look like. Or I thought I did. But literally on a daily basis Google tells me I don&#x27;t.<p>For some reason my browser continually trips ReCaptcha - it&#x27;s probably Ghostery, uBlock, etc. - and I have to waste my time being told by some crappy system I can&#x27;t identify simple objects. After one or two rounds it bars me from the audio challenge too.<p>If I didn&#x27;t have almost perfect vision and a lot of patience I&#x27;d be barred from large parts of the Internet, so it surprises me somone with an audio and visual impairment hasn&#x27;t taken Google to court over this.<p>Is it just me who consistently fails ReCaptchas?
======
luckylion
What I find most annoying that I'm never sure what to click in those "click
all traffic lights" and similar puzzles. If there's a tiny part of a traffic
light in a neighboring frame, does that count, should I highlight it? I've
done both and failed, and I've done both and succeeded, I haven't figured out
a pattern yet.

------
devereaux
Yes, me too.

The only possible explanation is that we are bots.

